# Index keeps moving after market close



## Phil1977 (28 March 2009)

Hello guys!

I have a question regarding index trading.

With normal share CFDs, I can place a trade just before close, go to bed and the next day I either lost or made some.

I want to do the same with an index (ASX200or DAX). However the index keeps moving after the market has closed.

Is there any way around this? Any qay I can bet on the index without having to worry about overnight moves?


----------



## long88 (28 March 2009)

buy put and go long 

or 

buy call and go short

sideways, you run out of time.

that is the best protection.

will be interested to find out what is others strategy are.



Phil1977 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> I have a question regarding index trading.
> 
> ...


----------



## Phil1977 (28 March 2009)

Thanks for the info!

I am not familiar with options trading, but I will look into it!

Another option I considered was going long or short on a ETF (Exchange Traded Fund) like STW (ASX200 fund).

However I found that the margin requirements are really high! Which is odd considering the ASX200 doesn't move that fast compared to other stocks where the margin requirement is much less.


----------



## Trembling Hand (29 March 2009)

Phil1977 said:


> Is there any way around this? Any qay I can bet on the index without having to worry about overnight moves?




This doesn't make sense. So you don't want it to move!! Why trade it


----------



## nunthewiser (29 March 2009)

long88 said:


> buy put and go long
> 
> or
> 
> ...




Uh . i thought it was other way round ie.puts =short . calls = long ....... can anyone confirm ? 

good thing i dont trade oppies i cant even get the terminology correct


----------



## cutz (29 March 2009)

I don't know much about CFD's but i think long88 is talking about buying the put for loss protection on the long CFD contract and vice versa with the call (long call/short CFD)


----------



## nunthewiser (29 March 2009)

cutz said:


> I don't know much about CFD's but i think long88 is talking about buying the put for loss protection on the long CFD contract and vice versa with the call (long call/short CFD)




ahha ... thanks , i misread it

cheers


----------



## Richard Dale (30 March 2009)

Many Index CFDs are have their underlying security as the SPI 200 index futures, which trade well beyond the normal trading hours of the S&P/ASX 200 index (10:00am - 4:10pm weekdays).

Consult your CFD provider for further details of what they are actually offering you.


----------



## ivant (5 April 2009)

Agreed with TH, why on earth trade it if you dont want it to move?

Close out your contracts, or put in contracts in the opposite direction.


----------

